# very pleased



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Just got off the phone to insurance factory. 
really helpful bloke i spoke to. 
got a quote for an R33 GTR LM V spec. 
£2100. didint say who the company were. but its loads better than my last quote of £3400
definataly goin to go ahead with it now. 

James


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Try 'A-plan' they might be able to better that quote significantly


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

tried A plan, said they couldnt insure the car for my age. im 22


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

jamesbilluk said:


> tried A plan, said they couldnt insure the car for my age. im 22



     Christ I didn't realise.

That's a bloody good quote then, IMO


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

lol yeh, im real happy, had to ask him twice if he ment the right car lol


----------

